# whole lotta chicken



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

A friend gave me 20lbs of boneless raw chicken. I boiled it all and now dont know the best way to store it and feed it. No pieces bigger than 4 inches. The first batch I chopped down to nothing bigger than 1 inch and it filled a 1 gallon ziplock bag. There is 2/3 of it left. I know I gotta freeze it but in what quantities? Break it up into the larger ziplock sandwich bags? Whats the routine for thawing and feeding? He gets a cup of Nutrisource grainless lamb twice a day, its 23% protein.

Is it more like a rotation than a transition? He'll go through it all at some point then is he gonna stare at just the Nutrisource and think "WTF is my chicken?" and not eat? Tonight I cut the kibble to a little more than half and added a handful of the chicken. Should I not feed it for every meal? He gets some yogurt in the am to fold the MSM into. 

I shouldnt have given him a piece while I was chopping it, he followed me around like a shark that smelled blood in the water.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

you ruined it when you boiled it...... I would figure out how often you want him to have it, I wouldn't give it to him every day or he will get to use to it and expect it. I would freeze it in 1 or 2 pound packs (freezer bags) and just defrost and stick it in the fridge and feed over a few days, it will be fine. You can also cut up some into small cubes and use for treats.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Rvent said:


> you ruined it when you boiled it...... I would figure out how often you want him to have it, I wouldn't give it to him every day or he will get to use to it and expect it. I would freeze it in 1 or 2 pound packs (freezer bags) and just defrost and stick it in the fridge and feed over a few days, it will be fine. You can also cut up some into small cubes and use for treats.


If not boil it, what? I have stuffed 2 of the large ziplock sandwich bags and the 1 gallon bag isnt empty. Its a butload of chicken; feeding it every few days, it will last halfway to forever! I need more dogs.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Why on earth did you boil it? best way to feed chicken to dogs is raw....but not if you are not a raw feeder or used to it I suppose. My dogs eat raw chicken frames every day, would love raw boneless but too expensive here.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

It's not ruined if she doesn't feed a raw diet. I'd freeze it in sandwich sized baggies, then take a baggie out and mix a bit with whatever (dry?) food your dog eats. No biggie.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Just be careful you don't give too much in each meal. Chicken breast isn't a balanced diet for a dog, so you still need enough kibble to get his necessary nutrients.


----------



## Sgrecco (Jan 29, 2014)

At this point, I would just use the chicken chunks as a treat here and there. You can freeze it in 1-2 lb portions as long as you use it within a few days after thawing out. Once you boil the chicken, it looses its nutritional value. Still alright to use as treats though. Better than that crap they sell at the stores.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you can portion the chicken to your choice of serving size. i boil, bake, and stew chicken. i freeze the breast whole.
i wrap it in plastic wrap and place it in freezer bags. the chicken will last several months in the freezer. store the chicken in the size portions that you think you will use. there's wrong with boiling the chicken then freezing it.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i can't edit my post. i was trying to say there's absolutely nothing wrong with boiling
the chicken then freezing it.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Brian I was joking about ruining it by boiling, I thought you would have gotten it because I feed raw...hwell: Yes you do need more dogs..


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Rvent said:


> Brian I was joking about ruining it by boiling, I thought you would have gotten it because I feed raw... Yes you do need more dogs.


No, that went right over my head :wacko: Thanks for explaining that. Boil it, dont boil it. Thats fine, its no good. I am easily confused :nerd: My friend said I should've kept the water/juice I drained off with the colander (thats where the lost protein goes) and added it to meals to make sort of a stew. Now I have a freezer full of chopped boiled boneless chicken. I think Im gonna put a 'free chicken' sign in the yard.

More dogs is the answer to several problems but when I getting ready to sell the house and move...somewhere, its probably not a good time. 



The quote feature is still not working, I did it manually.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I use chopped boiled chicken (with and without the broth) as a topper, sometimes as a meal and occasionally as a treat. I figure as long as your pup is getting a variety of foods, then feeding an "incomplete" meal occasionally won't cause any harm. If you're worried about "replacing" some of his regular food, you could always just add it to his regular serving. Hades, if dogs' nutritional needs were so "delicate" that eating an " incomplete" meal or 2 (or even 10) caused lasting harm, there would be a lot more dogs dead or severely damaged. Remember dogs are _opportunistic carnivores _ which makes them fairly sturdy when it comes to nutrition. I'm not saying to feed an incomplete or unbalanced food long term but for short term or occasional meals I don't see it as being a problem.


----------

